# reiser4 (+ gentoo-sources) - seria pytań

## yanyan

Pierwszy post, witam serdecznie!

Mam parę pytań ściśle związanych z Reiser4, a dokładniej:

1. Czy w gentoo-sources pojawi się niedługo obsługa reiser4? Czy w 2008.0 będzie oficjalne wsparcie dla reiser4? 

2. Czy istnieje jakiś patchset w portage (pomijając -mm bo z nim mam problemy z grafiką Nvidii) w miarę aktualny z obsługą reiser4 czy trzeba na czysto patch'ować? 

3. Dlaczego ebuild gentoo-sources zawierający patchset reiser4 nie znajdzie się w portage? Jest wiele 'za' (benchmarki, wysoka stabilność reiser4 - "Reiser4 w dniu dzisiejszym jest już stabilny a ryzyko utraty bądź uszkodzenia danych jest praktycznie zerowe. " - źródło, możliwości)

[edit] 4. Czy gentoo-sources zawierające patchset reiser4 będzie współpracowało z genkernelem?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

Gentoo 4 life!

----------

## SlashBeast

1. Nie.

2. Zen-sources, jest w overlayu custom-kernels chyba.

3. Bo nie zawsze działa, tak jak powinien. Sam miałem z nim sporo problemów, stabilnym bym go nie nazwał.

----------

## yanyan

Dzięki SlashBeast, ale...

re1: Mógłbyś rozwinąć dlaczego?

re2: Miałeś rację, dzięki.

re3: Jakie problemy dokładniej? Których źródeł kernela użyłeś (zen-sources?)? Którą wersję gentoo (2007.0?)?

[edit] Widzę, że masz kartę Nvidii - nie miałeś żadnych problemów z nieoficjalnymi źródłami jądra i binarnymi sterownikami X-ów do nvidii?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *yanyan wrote:*   

> Dzięki SlashBeast, ale...
> 
> re1: Mógłbyś rozwinąć dlaczego?
> 
> re2: Miałeś rację, dzięki.
> ...

 

1. Powód dla mnie jest jasny, nie stawia się domu na polu minowym, że tak powiem.

3. Kilka wersji, róznie, rózne łaty na kernel do r4, potem znowu poprawki na te łaty, zen-sources itp. na wszystkich miałem problem z serwer httpd, o ile .php działało ok, to już pliki tekstowe w stylu css miały śmieci na końcu, jakies dziwne krzaki, podobnie html czy txt. cat czy vim pokazywały ładne pliki a już httpd czy to apache, nginx czy lighttpd, pokazywały już pliki z bonusami. Denerwowalo mnie już montowanie z bind'em public_html do partycji z innym, niż r4 systemem plików. Co do tych super ekstra udoskonalen r4 vs r3 nie widziałem różnicy. Która wersja gentoo? Gentoo jest liniowe, wersja 'current' Cię zadowoli? ~x86 i ~amd64, zależy od maszyny.

Nvidia nie miała problemów, ale zen'a miałem z brancha master, master-devel nie ruszalem.

----------

## Raku

 *yanyan wrote:*   

> Którą wersję gentoo (2007.0?)?

 

zapewne chodziło o wersję z dnia bieżącego  :Smile: 

gentoo to dystrybucja ciągła. Wersjonowane są co najwyżej płyty CD/DVD służące jako nośniki do bootowania systemu w czasie instalacji.

----------

## yanyan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> zen'a miałem z brancha master, master-devel nie ruszalem.

 

tzn?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *yanyan wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   zen'a miałem z brancha master, master-devel nie ruszalem. 
> 
> tzn?

 

Google -> git+branch, może można to porównać do keywords w gentoo, master to amd64 a master-devel to ~amd64.

----------

## unK

ja bym raczej powiedział, że master-devel to coś a la "missing keywords", bo może zdarzyć się (raz tak miałem), że zen z master-devel będzie panikować w losowych momentach ;p

----------

## unK

A tak odnośnie stabilności reiser4 to dzisiaj zauważyłem, że wessało mi plik /var/lib/portage/world   :Laughing:  (mam / na r4) Dobrze, że miałem backup tego pliku, ale to takie ostrzeżenie, że reiser4 stabilny wcale nie jest.

----------

